
Ask HN: UI for editing YAML/JSON backed by version control - eatonphil
Is there an existing service that exposes a web UI to guide folks editing a JSON or YAML configuration according to some schema? It should store each edited file with full audit&#x2F;revision history (or even better, just be backed by git).<p>The goal is to make it easier for non-technical folks to safely editing config files at a higher level while retaining the benefits of version control systems.<p>Edit: they shouldn&#x27;t have to know they&#x27;re editing YAML or JSON. The ideal would be the equivalent of a GUI SQL query builder but for config files.
======
dm7
I built something like that when I needed expose config changes to non-
technical peers using [https://github.com/rjsf-team/react-jsonschema-
form](https://github.com/rjsf-team/react-jsonschema-form) \+ one POST function
that checkouts git and commit a change

------
PaulHoule
I think the fast path is to start with a self-hosted github clone

[https://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/github-alternatives-
op...](https://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/github-alternatives-open-source-
seflt-hosted/)

and then add a web-based editor specialized for JSON and/or YAML.

------
thedevindevops
'make it easier for non-technical folks to safely editing config files' gives
me the heebie-jeebies

